# New Home Owners Can't Qualify For Insurance Claim?



## leadbeast (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Fella's

So here is the thing. I'm building a call center and I'm cold calling for appointments. I get consumer data that i filter and one of the filters is length of residency. And i want to buy new mover data. The owner of the company feels, that sense the Home Owner just moved there the Insurance wont approve the claim... Is this True??


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

If they were not the insurers of the property at the time of the loss they will not pay it. I get alot where they want me to "AGE" hail damage. This can be very difficult and usually only works if they want to know if its older than a few months.


----------



## dreamhomes (May 14, 2012)

That's true - if the damage occurred before the home owner was in the house, they would have had to have had a home inspection and either had the old owners claim it on their insurance or pay for it out of pocket.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Got one to do that the previous owner filed a claim kept the cash and then sold the house. The new owner just moved in and found the roof has hail damage and now the new insurance company won't insure it. Long story short $15K lesson for the seller!!!

I've had a couple homeowners go back to their old insurance company to file a claim. Try to stay away from having previous owners filing claims. Typicaly if the house is sold with a realtor and the seller had no idea the house had storm damage they are free from the property.

If I sold one of my properties and the new owner asked me to file a claim I'd laught at them!!!


----------

